# chassis build



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just thought I would share a few pics. It is aluminum chassis using Tyco pro parts with a Wizzard Patriot back end. Chassis was machined with a combination of a cnc lathe and bridgeprt mill. I had the original pic in the introduction section, I thought I should move them to the appropriate place.

Chappy2


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now this is wicked cool!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That is really neat...*

Fantastic work there...

But I am curious... Why not make the whole thing out of brass instead of adding brass weights?

(Not knocking anything... That is really cool....)

Scott


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated. Scott I originally made 5 chassis's about a year ago all out of brass. I wanted to do aluminum, more out of curiosity then anything. Both handle well, but the brass definitely stays in the slot better.

Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A thing of beauty. 

Is this chassis something that might be available for builders? I can see some real "gravity" based fun from this design using more modern arm/axle spacing and gear ratios. 

Bulletproof!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Bill, I am new to this site and was originally trying in vain to find other local racers. It is primarily designed around the tyco pro because I wanted a Riggen type car to run on my track. The biggest change I want to make is to get away from the tyco pickups and go with braided pickups. There are a couple of chassis's out in other peoples hands, but like all things it is time consuming to make one. I am open to ideas for future building so let me know what you would like to see.

Rob


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Absoultely stunning work. I wonder if the Aluminum version would handle as well as the brass version if the motor was dropped down flush with the chassis bottom? Great work for sure :thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice work, Love the Scratch Builds & seeing ideas, 

Again Great job!

Can you go into a little more detail on the Tyco pickup you used, I have a shaker/Flex car I am working on and could use some ideas for the pickup asm.

Boosted


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Cyde-o-mite and Boosted, The Tyco-Pro Pickup is a flag style similar to a 1/32 pickup shoe with braids but it had copper shim stock for the pickups. The chassis was well before the curvehugger. Here is pic of the chassis. I will post a pic tonight of just the pickup shoe for you. Here also is a pic of the brass version.

Rob


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Robert,
This is a better place for your work. Your work will fit right in here. Your work is fantastic. And i never saw anyone work from solid chunk brass, My father was a tool & die Maker ."wish he was still around"
We love picture`s here at HT.
I see you will be one of the top builders here.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Changing my shorts*

Out fricken rageous!

I'll bet every Tyco pro fan with a broken front spindle or cracked frame rail just filled their britches.... after seeing that empty chassis pic...LOL! You produced what many of us could only dream about.

Obviously your running Lexans, but can the pontoons be milled to accept the original bodies?

I love the accompanying cocktail napkin doodle with yer specs.

No reason one couldnt use the Picard (sp) braid holder. As seen on the Riggen site. I've been using perverted versions of it on my barn yard builds with great success. Wish I could do what you did. I'd make one for Tomy can motor platforms too!

For some of us old farts there's nothing like the vintage feel of the big scale cars... in HO scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

chappy that is a mind blowing chassis!! using aluminium is a great idea. i spect all brass would be just a tic too heavy. weight kills speed so there is a fine line between too light n too heavy.bill mentioned the picard guide flag from the riggen site they work nice however i inquired 2 weeks ago to buy a few and turns out they are put away and prolly wont be available tiil spring time(bummer) but you really have something there that is very special.i,ll bet there are a handful of us that would buy one in a heart beat. nice version of an old favorite!! keep posting we love it! now i,m gonna go back to my cave and fumble with a scratch build and think about this chassis!!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the kind words about my builds, I really appreciate it. I will post more pics of these chassis's and other projects I've done. I have only been on this site for 3 or 4 days and learned a lot from everyone. Bill, Joe, I tried to order the Picard guide a year ago but it was out of stock. If someone has a close up pic or if I could borrow one to measure, I would like to try and make one. I plan on a small run of the brass version I will keep the thread updated about how it goes and whats available. John thanks again. I have been in the machining and manufacturing business for 23 years and really enjoy combining it with slot cars. In 1977 I got a hand me down AFX set from my cousin and I've been hooked ever since.
Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rob, welcome to the dark side
and a craftsman at that.
looking forward to more items and possibly being allowed to buy a chassis!
thank you, 
al


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here are a couple pics of the original chassis's with bodies, I also included two photos of my last two cars I worked on a yellow Nova, and a blue Javelin.

Rob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

MGA! Cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wicked looking chassis! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I used to help out in the model shop of an electrical supply manufacturer, and would be dumbfounded watching one of the model makers take a block of nylon or whatnot and mill it down to a prototype sample. I'd give up a kidney to get hold of one of their digital Bridgeports..


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey chappy
check out the riggen site. there are more than a few good pics of the picard guide flag that you can spy out. the more i think about it there is a good chance that you could make one up your self and come out with the same results. and your latest builds look great!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Depends if you go pin or flag. The pin type is a can of corn to construct. Havent hit on a flagged method yet.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info on the Picard flag, it is on my list of things to make. The riggen site is a wealth of information. Bill, you asked about other motors in the chassis like the SG, or 440. My plan was to make a case to fit around the armature components so it has a housing like the tyco pro motor then have a generic pocket in the chassis to snap the motor into. I want to convert modern motors into "can type motors" so they are easier to work with.
Rob


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Robert,
What do you dye the motors with? Sorry i looked at the tile picture looked like the plastic was dyed red & yellow like in the early seventys . I tryed soaking in rite dye & did not get dark enough.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well here is the finished aluminum chassis with the body on. I am partial to Can-Am lexan bodies.

Rob


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Chappy ,
TJETS American Bodys , but yes Can-Am Brass Lexan.
Is that the Alfa T11 body? Perfect nice work. Keep them coming.
SJJ


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

This brings a whole new meaning to "Brass Wars " .

Gonzo


----------

